# Need help from LRX amp owners



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello.
I need to fix my LRX 1.400 (2005-2007 version)
I bought it used. It works OK, but I see that it was repaired and not so accurate as I'd like - original parts replaced with another, and soldering quality is bad. I want to fix it.

What I need:
Values of R25 and C6.

Here is pic:
http://s11.radikal.ru/i183/1105/81/77cf198f1ac6.jpg

If you have ANY LRX amp made in 2005-2007 year you can help me...
Just open cover and see value of R25 and C6. I'd be very happy 

I tried to find service manual but unsuccessfully

Thank you.


----------

